# Tennis Lessons @ Mina Seyahi - Partner Needed



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Ok so the end of the summer is in sight  and I want to get some tennis lessons over the next few weeks to improve my game. 

The guys at Mina Seyahi offer one hour lessons for 2 people at 125dhs per hour per person. You need to book a 5 lesson course.

So if anyone is interested in joining me for the lessons, drop me a PM and we can catch up. You can play pretty much every night up to 10pm.

I guess I am medium standard and they recommend you partner with someone of a similar level.

Let m know if your interested......

Cheers


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

duettennis said:


> why dont you try having tennis drills with fellow beginners. try to mail me


Do you have tennis lessons for total beginners?


----------

